# Dart Length On Bamboo Skewers?



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

I've got some 12 inch bamboo skewers. I've got to start experimenting with length I know, but wouldn't mind hearing

from some of you what length your skewer shooters are? What are the advantages and disadvantages of skewer length?

Cheers.


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

It all depends on what you use for your cone and how much of it you use...my ducttape ones I use about 8 inches of skewer. there are no real advantages or disadvantages (that I know of) to length other then that the skewer needs to be long enough to be heavy enough to stay balanced which will result true flight rather then be cone heavy as with you wire nut darts

hope this helps, best of luck


----------



## jtilley (Dec 12, 2012)

just as superman said , it depends on your cone , but as a general rule if I use them I cut them down. In my experience the skewers are to light for really accurate flight. Short= flipped dart, long = planeing to the left or right. I prefer a heavier dart to gain more accurate flight. An excellent source is metal coat hangers, marker flags, insulation support rods, or any other stiff thin metal pin . 6" metal dart with a duct tape cone = deadly


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

Yes, I will be using duct tape. I'll play with the length and experiment with some metal darts as well. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

I would leave them 12 inches. I like them long.

... i just realized that sounds really bad.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

Haha, yeah that could be the start of another thread. 

I've got 300 darts, I'll 'dick' with the measurements starting at 12".


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

Using duct tape for cones seems to be working very well. I've found that the 12, 10, inch kabob skewers

are balanced nicely. 8 inch not quite as good but they still fly in straight most times. 6, inch though I

have problems with, so leaving them long works.


----------



## orcrender (Dec 8, 2012)

12 inches as they come works well for me.


----------



## Carbon (Dec 22, 2012)

Bamboo skewers are light enough that I would keep it at 12in, no lower. At least for a larger caliber blowgun, to keep a decent weight.


----------



## Lightgeoduck (Dec 8, 2012)

Just too many posts to quote for " that's what she said"...

So insert where you see fits........ < Ha add that to the list as well



LGD


----------



## Carbon (Dec 22, 2012)

You know, I was TRYING to be the mature one here, but you broke the ice. lololololol


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

LOL...LGD

Thanks guys I will stick to my 12 inch screwers. :lol:


----------



## FukiyaGal (Dec 25, 2012)

NaturalFork said:


> I would leave them 12 inches. I like them long.
> 
> ... i just realized that sounds really bad.


Um. Yeah. 

-Restita

Sent via Tapatalk 2


----------



## FukiyaGal (Dec 25, 2012)

I leave skewers at their original length, and use plastic cones that go on short. 50 cal stinger darts. Works okay so far. 

-Restita

Sent via Tapatalk 2


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)

yeah guys....lets be mature!!!!


----------



## superman365 (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

Since the bamboo is so light its advantage to keep them longer to move the center of gravity away from the cone avoiding a side winder flight.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 6, 2012)

Totally makes sense guys, I'm leaving them at 12, and they are performing very well and flying in straight.


----------



## BLK (Dec 26, 2017)

I am building some 12" darts for my .625 caliber blow gun. They will be 12" 1/8" aluminum tube with a standard plastic cone and I am building a 4 bladed broad head at approximately .620 so the whole thing slides down the pipe and leaves the end in a real stable condition ( I hope) I plan on having the four blades honed to an extremely sharp condition and am hoping to be able to kill turkey, gray squirrels, geese and deer with it. We'll see/


----------

